# echos first campping trip



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the girls and i went on a campping trip with some friends. it was echos first time and she loved it but i think the wind made her a bit uneasy in the tent for the first wee while. but other than that she had fun. 

it rained abit on the night we camped but we were very pleased that we had made fier lol









the next morning was much better 
























inca spent 2 or 3 hours chasing a bird. she never wen far from site but she was shattered when she cam back 
















i eventualy had to go fetch her 








absolutly done in 








nope shes still with us 
































































it might have been me taking the photo that caused the little accident lol








































































we just about gave up the will to live trieing to take down one of the tents 








the girls in the care on the way home
















inca was on my lap so could get a photo of her


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Looks like everyone had a lot of fun! Benny loves camping too.


----------



## brazilianangel (Sep 9, 2009)

Aww they are so cute!
Looks like they had a great time camping


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah they loved it, cant wait for the next one.


----------

